# Constable Ross R. Potter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Constable Ross R. Potter Carter County Sixth District Constable's Office, Tennessee

End of Watch: Friday, August 19, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 81
Tour of Duty: 29 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 4, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Constable Ross Potter succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident two weeks earlier.

He was traveling on Highway 91 when his department vehicle left the roadway, near Blue Springs Road, and struck a utility pole head-on at approximately 5:30 pm. A civilian passenger in his vehicle was killed in the crash. He was flown to Johnson City Medical Center where he remained in critical condition until passing away.

Constable Potter was a U.S. Navy veteran of the Korean War. He had served as the elected constable of Carter County's Sixth District for 29 years and is survived by four children, six grandchildren, and two great-grandchildren.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Carter County Sixth District Constable's Office
c/o Carter County Sheriff
900 East Elk Avenue
Elizabethton, TN 37643


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

RIP Constable Potter.

I'll point out the elephant in the living room....does anyone else think it's a bit much to be in a law enforcement position at age 81?


----------

